# How Do I Remove Links From This Seiko Bracelet?



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I bought this excellent Seiko watch on here a while ago:










I'm absolutely chuffed with it, but I'd like to remove one or two links from the bracelet and I'm a bit puzzled how to get them out. I've got one of those "pin pusher" type tools, obviously that's not going to work. I assume the trick is to insert a sharp tool into one of the holes at each side, but I can't work out how to make the link move. I'm sure it's a simple thing, and I don't mind if anyone wants to take the p*ss out of me for asking (I get used to that!). Anyway, here are a couple of pics:



















Expert advice greatly appreciated.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

You'll need 2 pointy things - 1 to slightly depress the dimple in the hole on one side of the link, and the other to push into the hole and lever in the direction of the arrow on the other side of the link.

You'll be pushing a u shaped metal clip out of the side of the link - once its budged a mm or 2, you should be able to pull the link out through the side of the link.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Yup - or go to this bit of the RLT site and scroll towards the bottom : My link

What you want is the "Swiss Watch bracelet pin removal tool" (don't worry about the "Swiss" bit). When you use it, be very very careful not to screw in too fast or too hard, too hastily. Make very sure you are screwing (ooh, er missus) STRAIGHT - i.e. not bending the tool remover's pin. Once you get the hang of it, it makes the job very easy. Hth. Oh, and always push in the direction of the arrows.

.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers for the fast response, I will try the "2 pointy things" method and see what happens.

I'm sure I've taken links out of this type before, but maybe these are just a bit tighter than normal. Anyway, I'll let you know how I get on and thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

squareleg said:


> Yup - or go to this bit of the RLT site and scroll towards the bottom : My link
> 
> What you want is the "Swiss Watch bracelet pin removal tool" (don't worry about the "Swiss" bit). When you use it, be very very careful not to screw in too fast or too hard, too hastily. Make very sure you are screwing (ooh, er missus) STRAIGHT - i.e. not bending the tool remover's pin. Once you get the hang of it, it makes the job very easy. Hth. Oh, and always push in the direction of the arrows.
> 
> .


That tool is not really for this type of bracelet.....what you need is a small round nosed pliers with one tip just a bit longer than the other, the shorter tip slips into the hole in the bracelet and the longer tip sits on the edge of the bracelet....then you can just push out the small plate holding the links together....


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

squareleg said:


> Yup - or go to this bit of the RLT site and scroll towards the bottom : My link
> 
> What you want is the "Swiss Watch bracelet pin removal tool" (don't worry about the "Swiss" bit). When you use it, be very very careful not to screw in too fast or too hard, too hastily. Make very sure you are screwing (ooh, er missus) STRAIGHT - i.e. not bending the tool remover's pin. Once you get the hang of it, it makes the job very easy. Hth. Oh, and always push in the direction of the arrows.
> 
> .


If you check the OP's bracelet doesn't have push pins so that tool wont work.

Edit - Dusty beat me to it


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Oops. Same old. Not reading the question. Sorry.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Agreed with above from the two correspondents - and you can *make* a "special" from standard needle-nose pliers if you have access to a bench grinder and a steady hand. I have a pair with the shorter (top) tip flattened to give a firmer grip "along" the top of the link, and the longer (bottom) one shortened to suit and "unfatten-ned" (good coined word that :lol: ) to fit the wee hole in the bracelet :yes:

Works a treat, and since you don't use a tool like that a lot as a hobbyist, you can modify a cheap pair quickly and easily - a professional would use a "proper" made tool in good steel.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys :thumbsup:


----------

